# How to thicken lining of womb



## crazy (Jan 12, 2006)

I am on first cycle of clomid as I dont ovulate.  My level was 146 which was good and I produced to folicles at 23 which is also good but the lining of my womb only thickened to 3mm and it needs to be 8.  Does anyone know of anything to help thicken the lining of the womb.  My specialist has said becuase it never thickened I will get one more month then move onto the injections.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Selenium is good for promoting healthy womb lining.  You may also want to consider acupuncture.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## crazy (Jan 12, 2006)

Where can I buy selenium, I was just on the net trying to find an acupuncture in the area.  Does this need to be done at a certain stage during every cycle or do you just need it once.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I would recommend that you only visit a registered practitioner of acupuncture, preferably one who has experience working with fertility. You can search for a registered acupuncturist in your area on these websites...

http://www.acupuncture.org.uk/content/PractitionerSearch/searchform.asp

http://www.medical-acupuncture.co.uk/find/county.shtml

You would ideally need more than one session...you'd probably need to have regular sessions throughout your cycle...speak to the acupuncturist as they have certain protocols for certain times of cycle.

As for selenium, you can buy it in any chemist !

Take care
Natasha


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have used selenium this month! And DH has as it helps his   !


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Sailaice - how does it help  

Mads xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Mads...

Selenium and Zinc both help improve sperm quality.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Minxy,

DH 1st SS came back as low morphology and motility though his 2nd SS showed big improvement ( eating brazil nuts and pumkin seeds and has just starting taking mulit vit ). Do you think he would be suitable for taking both of these as well?

Mads xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Anything that can improve sperm will benefit him.  Pumpkin seeds and brazil nuts contain zinc and selenium anyway !!!  Although my DP has never had a problem with   he still takes Wellman vits (as contain everything needed) as well as extra Zinc with vit C, Selenium with a,c,e and ensures he eats plenty of nuts, seeds and healthy food...as well as drinking plenty of water.

It's not gonna hurt your DP and should hopefully only benefit...cutting back on alcohol (stopping smoking if he does) as well as wearing loose boxers and having cool showers all help...as does ensuring that he doesn't sit with a lap top on his lap (as gets too hot) and even keeping his mobile phone out of his pocket as these can all apparently effect sperm !!


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Holland and barrat reccommend Vitamin C for thickening uterine lining.......


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Adding on to what Beathag has mentioned re vit C, please be cautious as to the amount you take...this was posted on a previous message about vitamin c....

Vitamin c is an antioxident & although no real significant research, it does seem that women with LP defects or recurrent mc's may have lower levels. Too much vitamin C (over the recommended dosage) may also hinder implantation by blocking the production of progesterone which is essential for sustaining early pregnancy before placenta takes over.

"Vitimin C (asorbic acid) doses higher than the RDA (40mg) may affect progesterone development.

Progesterone converts the endometrium to its secretory stage to prepare the uterus for implantation.

The FSA state that upto 1000mg per day *should not* harm"

http://www.eatwell.gov.uk/healthydiet/nutritionessentials/vitaminsandminerals/vitaminc/

Good luck
Natasha


----------

